# Which Combination?



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I plan to spawn 2 pairs at the end of the week. Only problem is I haven't chosen which 4 bettas to breed! All my bettas have been conditioned for the last month and will be conditioned until they are introduced so that is not a problem. 

Unfortunately, my green/blue OHM has a stubborn case of finrot. It seems to have improved and if his fins are no longer bloody and are healing, then I would like to go through with breeding him... any thoughts on that? You can read that thread here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=69920 Very frustrating. He is otherwise healthy, just can't seem to get his fins back. Sadly, I am under time restraints since I can only breed during the summer when college is out...

I will breed this male, but I can't decide on a female. I want copper/red/white marbling. The first female is a HMPK, the second is a HM black copper. The male is not a DT but carries DT traits that I would like to breed out. 








Possible females:


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i would choose the first female. and if you spawn these guys I would LOVE a pair or a male!! beautiful parents


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you  I really can't wait to see how the fry turn out. I'm just not sure how the copper would meld with the 1st girl, since she has no black on the body. I assume there would be more black on the fry maybe...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

@ DarkMoon17: "I want copper/red/white marbling."

If I didn't misunderstand you - your male is a Turquoise and the first female is (unknown color) while the second is a black copper. 

IMO to get copper, you need one of them to be copper. So the second female fits better to your goal (since IDK the color of the first). You can get coppers with some reds if the back ground of your female has red wash or something. The tricky part is the white marbling (I'm assuming you actually mean white not pale/flesh). SO you may need opaque or platinum marble and, perhaps, bf genes. 



> I'm just not sure how the copper would meld with the 1st girl, since she has no black on the body. I assume there would be more black on the fry maybe...


I don't really understand this statement since I can't remember/don't know what they look like. But Black doesn't produce copper. A black copper has black and copper genes. So if you breed black to a non copper, you won't get copper. 

I know I'm misunderstanding something, but .... just thought I ought to remind you.... just in case.

Good luck....


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess I made that post a bit confusing... I was originally planning to breed my green/blue pair and my copper/marble pair. My Green male has come down with fin rot so I don't know if I can breed him. It will depend on wether or not his fins are better by then. If not, I will choose a different pair (undecided).

I also plan to breed my copper marble male (the one pictured) but I have not decided what female to breed him to. I want black/copper with red and white marbling (basically what the male has but more). I also want to start fixing the finnage.

What I meant to say is that I assume the fry of the 1st female would have more black/coppering since those are dominant to flesh color... But I don't know about that. I don't mind if there is flesh color since they would be marbles and that is something I will just try to breed out. The 1st female has the opaque white scales for the white marbling I want, plus she's carrying black and red marbling patters... The 2nd female is just a black copper, I do not believe she carries red wash.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

..... somehow lately I feel this site doesn't like me.... my comments often doesn't get posted.

OK, back to topic; To avoid further misunderstanding I want to point out my "color names". I call your avatar a platinum red wash bf. Mine is a copper and a black copper looks like this









If you breed your avatar to the first female, you should get pure platinums (specially if the female has metallic on her), cambodian (some even metallic like the father), Many will have red fins and perhaps some bf. Pure reds shouldn't show because your female is a NR. I'm not sure what the black and red marbling would do though. 

If you want a darker shade of copper, I'd suggest pair him to your black copper. You may get the above, coppers and perhaps even a black copper. Since the male has red fins, some, if not most, of the fry should have red fins and some bf patterns. Again, IDK what marbles would do to them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I like the first female. The bottom will definitely give you coppering, but you should still have some since Senshi has coppering correct? Anywho, still interested in buying some from you, =D


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry indjo, the male I'm breeding is the copper marble at the top of the page, not the one in my avatar. The male comes from a line of red/white/copper DT marbles and BFs (he is not a DT). I have a sibling female for him but I don't want to perpetuate the DT characteristics. If I were to cross him with the black copper female wouldn't I lose a lot of the marbling? I do not believe the black copper female has any BF or red in her genetics. I have no idea what would happen if I crossed him with the marble female, but I assume the fry would be very fancy...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

you are right darkmoon. if you breed the first male to the second female you will get less of a splashy marble effect. I would keep the second female's lines pure and get a solid black copper male for her. so when are you breeding the pair you decide on.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

True, I'm considering crossing the black copper with one of my other males if Nino doesn't improve by breeding time... I want to introduce the pair on Wed, Thur or Fri. I'm just waiting for my walter, banana and micro worm cultures to stabilize since they are all new. The spawning tanks are all set up, heated, etc... Luckily Nino's fins are looking much better today and he made a gigantic bubble nest when he saw his girl Aoki swim by, those two are little lovebirds 

At this point I am leaning towards the marble female since I really want to see what happens with those colors. And I think a PK cross is just what I need to start working on those fins Dx


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes and introduce them on wednsday because your fry will not need food until like friday and the cultures will be settled by then.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know. If I bred them on Wed, and they actually spawned the same day, then I wouldn't actually need the cultures until like Saturday or Sunday, but i still need to give them 7 days to take before I can start feeding from them...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so which pair have you decided on.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll cross the marble female with the copper marble male... For the other pair I'll cross Nino with Aoki if his fins are stable... if not, I'll cross Aoki and Darth Vader (Blue X Green Lace)...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Either is an awesome pair. hey did you get my pm??


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Sounds gorgeous! =3 Can't wait to see the outcomes!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

For some reason, yesterday I couldn't see your "fin rot male" .... he's a gorgeous dragon! God I envy you....



DarkMoon17 said:


> Sorry indjo, the male I'm breeding is *the copper marble at the top of the page,*


If you uploaded pictures, I can't see them??? So I'm still in the dark. 



> The male comes from a line of *red/white/copper DT marbles* and BFs (he is not a DT). I have a sibling female for him but I don't want to perpetuate the DT characteristics. If I were to cross him with the black copper female *wouldn't I lose a lot of the marbling?*


I can't seem to picture your male.
Possibly but you will always have marbles for the next few generations. At least I did. Marble is also difficult to breed out. 



> I do not believe the black copper female has any BF or red in her genetics.


IMO it doesn't matter because your male has red genes so you should still, at least get red fins.



> The 1st female has the opaque white scales for the white marbling I want, plus she's carrying black and red marbling patters.I have no idea what would happen if I crossed him with the marble female, but I assume the fry would be very fancy...


I can't picture the black and red marbling. And I don't understand how to manipulate marbling to our advantage. BUT
Basically white (both opaque and metallic/platinum) + copper should give you cambo's (red and green - depending on the stronger genetic back ground), white/platinum, copper and mixes (copper, white and red). And due to his marble and bf, you should also get those. (IME)

I hope I got it right this time.:-?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm I don't know why the pictures won't show up for you? We'll try one more time! Were you able to see the females?









And thank you, I love my dragon, I'm almost happy he doesn't have a perfect mask because his little black scales on his forehead are just too cute. I will be spawning him since there has been regrowth and he is making bubble nests like crazy! 

Thank you for all the genetics imput. I've only worked with bicolors and single colors before so this is my first time playing with marbles. I'm not sure how it works and my research hasn't been all that helpful :/

mernincrazy8525, yep I got your PM, I just had to go to work today D:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so excited for these two spawns!


----------

